# Leland mini CO2 bulb cartridge regulators



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

Posted a similar query in another thread, but searching doesn't come up with any actual discussions on this particular regulator. So here goes for future search convenience...

Essentially I recently purchased one of the Keg King style bulb regulators. Piece of sh*t, hasn't worked first go, sprayed leak detector on the regulator and leaks out of almost every possible place, useless.

Leland mini regulator is this one 



Local source http://www.ibrew.com.au/products/mini-regulator
Manufacturers website http://www.lelandltd.com/regulating_valves_prd.htm

I am contemplating biting the bullet and going for one of these Leland regs knowing they are good (used B&T's first hand). But I stumbled across this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HIGH-QUALITY-MINI-CO2-REGULATOR-HOMEBREW-FITS-PAINTBALL-CYLINDER-/271992281890?hash=item3f5400db22]http://www.ebay.com....=item3f5400db22 which doesn't specify that it is Leland nor does it have it on the gauge. I notice above there is a "Brewers Edge" logo on the gauge so wondering if it is the same body but just a third party gauge or if its a cheap knock off and I'm likely to run into trouble? Guess I'm covered by eBay nonetheless but it's the hassle of all that. I've also screwed myself being unable to use the Keg King reg for a quick keg dispense this weekend so will need to cart a 6kg bottle and reg to dispense half a keg :S........... thoughts?

Ed. speiling


----------



## Mardoo (3/2/16)

Thoughts? Bulk buy!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

Haha, the answers to all brewing related questions is BULK BUY. Currently awaiting reply from the seller as to the brand and quality. I've asked if he can ship express so I have it by the weekend, but given no response as yet looking unlikely. If it's the goods, I'd be happy to facilitate a bulk buy. I can't seem to find anything on AliExpress similar to this unfortunately, but fortunately that means this is likely to be the real deal...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

Received a response, these are not the Leland branded unit, but are of the same build quality, in fact they have a newer unit claiming to be of superior internal quality with a black adjustment handle on top (I opted for this newer unit). One thing I didn't mention above is that this comes with a range of inlet and outlet adapters which bump up the price on top of the ibrew local price listed at a link above. For my case I want to use 16g bulbs as I bought 100 of them...

I have now purchased this and hope to give it a run this weekend. Will report back once I've done this and see if there is interest in a bulk buy


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

Also realised my plight should probably be referenced into the first world problems thread...


----------



## Grott (3/2/16)

Please report back as my kegking unit was also shit from day one and never held the gas. I use 16g bulbs as well.
Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (3/2/16)

Yes. Report back. 
Yes. Been looking at similar options. Great to know the KK ones are crud. 
Yes. Interested in a bulk buy.

Only thing is I need it to be set up for soda stream co2 bottles, as I've just purchased 2 of them; but I'm guessing that's just a matter of buying a couple of separate fittings. 
(FWIW, $21 each, full. That's why I grabbed 2, before Coles instruct their staff to stop selling them at the refill prices. They're 400g of gas, btw. Ditch those silly 16g P'sOS, Deej!!)

Edit: wow. Those prices are considerably more than I was looking at. However I'd much rather pay $85 for a good reg, rather than $50 for a leaking one.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/2/16)

Oh, and can you organize another 9L keg BB along with the mini reg BB? Thanks.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Yes. Report back.
> Yes. Been looking at similar options. Great to know the KK ones are crud.
> Yes. Interested in a bulk buy.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I wonder if sodastream is the equivalent of a paintball gun CGA320 pin valve connection? If so there is an adaptor included (refer photos on the ebay listing).

I got my CO2 bulbs for around $0.90 each, so they were good value considering. But your soda stream deal slightly trumps my deal by $2 total, plus convenience factor  .... I'll use the 100 bulbs I have first me thinks. Good to know by time that happens you will have confirmed the adaptors required and I'll be good to go with sodastream. My only concern would be to hang a sodastream bottle off a disconnect, would it be too much weight for the poor o-ring seal?



technobabble66 said:


> Oh, and can you organize another 9L keg BB along with the mini reg BB? Thanks.


Did you miss the one I ran yesterday???? Too bad........


----------



## technobabble66 (3/2/16)

Yep I think the top of the SS bottle looks the same as the paintball one. 
... Actually the "same" but twice the size I think. It's ~19mm diameter. 




I think I've seen threaded conversion pieces for SS bottles at KK or G&G. 

I can't see the SS bottle hanging off the keg being a great move. My plan for the SS bottle is to attach the reg to it and use the barb connection to run a hose to the ball lock disconnect on the keg.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

Another +ve for 16g haha


----------



## Topher (3/2/16)

Another, my keg king mini reg never worked sucker here. 

Watching thread.


----------



## Black n Tan (3/2/16)

I don't think you can buy an off the shelf adaptor for the leyland reg to soda stream bottle. As you know I have the Leland reg (bought when the dollar was at USD1.10) and I have a small type 30 CO2 bottle so thought I would get an adapter made. I got a quote from Gascon which made be choke, $105.


----------



## Mr B (4/2/16)

Mmmm I'd go for a bulk buy.

Particularly as I now have two sodastream bottles purchased for $21 each today. Would be great to be able to take a keg without a 6kg gas bottle and/or disrupting the beer fridge.

Technobabble its your fault if it doesnt work out (cant resist a bargain) ;-)

Edit - There's always the fallback option of a second full size reg


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/2/16)

Don't want to jump the gun here but received it tonight, added some keg lube to seals for good measure and fitted it up. Leak tight first go. Dial is smooth, bit fine to adjust is by 1 PSI but easy enough to adjust 5, 10 or 15 PSI etc. That is probably my only quam but for keg dispensing purposes its a non-issue. Quite surprisingly solid and heavy piece of kit. Im impressed, leaps and bounds better than the keg krap king version.

Will use over the weekend to dispense a keg and will report back on performance, but so far so good. Some pics attached.


----------



## mofox1 (5/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Don't want to jump the gun here but received it tonight, added some keg lube to seals for good measure and fitted it up. Leak tight first go. Dial is smooth, bit fine to adjust is by 1 PSI but easy enough to adjust 5, 10 or 15 PSI etc. That is probably my only quam but for keg dispensing purposes its a non-issue. Quite surprisingly solid and heavy piece of kit. Im impressed, leaps and bounds better than the keg krap king version.
> 
> Will use over the weekend to dispense a keg and will report back on performance, but so far so good. Some pics attached.


That looks like something I have seen on... wait, never mind.

Looks bloody good. Been thinking of getting a portable setup, but hadn't really considered an adjustable regulator.


----------



## Chridech (6/2/16)

Question from a Keg Virgin: I have inherited a 9.5L Corny keg. I have just bought the reg. on Ebay to which this post refers. Is it possible to fully carbonate a 9.5L keg using this system and maintaining pressure with 16g cartridges, say at 20 PSI, for a week? Or are these kegs only for dispensing pre- carbonated beer?


----------



## Crusty (6/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Don't want to jump the gun here but received it tonight, added some keg lube to seals for good measure and fitted it up. Leak tight first go. Dial is smooth, bit fine to adjust is by 1 PSI but easy enough to adjust 5, 10 or 15 PSI etc. That is probably my only quam but for keg dispensing purposes its a non-issue. Quite surprisingly solid and heavy piece of kit. Im impressed, leaps and bounds better than the keg krap king version.
> 
> Will use over the weekend to dispense a keg and will report back on performance, but so far so good. Some pics attached.


Can you leave these at your set pressure without pouring nothing but foam? I purchased a regulated portable set up & you need to wait until the keg loses enough pressure before adding more co2. You need to turn it on for just a few seconds then switch it off otherwise you get nothing but foam. Mine uses 16gm bulbs.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/2/16)

Chridech said:


> Question from a Keg Virgin: I have inherited a 9.5L Corny keg. I have just bought the reg. on Ebay to which this post refers. Is it possible to fully carbonate a 9.5L keg using this system and maintaining pressure with 16g cartridges, say at 20 PSI, for a week? Or are these kegs only for dispensing pre- carbonated beer?


It's definitely possible, but it will cost quite a bit. To carbonate a 19L keg you will need 150-200 grams of CO2 typically, that's a lot of 16g bulbs!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/2/16)

Crusty said:


> Can you leave these at your set pressure without pouring nothing but foam? I purchased a regulated portable set up & you need to wait until the keg loses enough pressure before adding more co2. You need to turn it on for just a few seconds then switch it off otherwise you get nothing but foam. Mine uses 16gm bulbs.


We did yesterday, granted was for a Cider though so did not see the effect on head. But it functioned like a normal CO2 bottle and regulator from what I could see...


----------



## Grott (11/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I have now purchased this and hope to give it a run this weekend. Will report back once I've done this and see if there is interest in a bulk buy


How did it go?
Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/2/16)

I posted a half assed review above your post ^^ apologies for being too brief.

I want to reserve proper judgement until after I dispense an actual beer (not cider). Might even just hook it onto a keg in my kegerator and pour a few pots this weekend actually, rather than wait as the next camping trip I'll go on won't be soon.

But I'm definitely satisfied it's a good solid and well built regulator, the dial is smoother than I would have expected and the control is actually fine, you could easily dial up in 1PSI increments unless you have behemoth hands! 

I've asked about the paintball adaptor whether it's the same as soda stream, also it feels like plastic, where as the other two adapters (16g or larger bulbs) are chrome plated metal. So hopefully it is pressure rated.

I've also asked about bulk pricing and details from the supplier


----------



## technobabble66 (11/2/16)

Sounds great. Thanks for the feedback/review. 
If there's an adaptor for a SS bottle (or we can work out some way to connect one) I'll def be putting my name down on a BB list.


----------



## Grott (11/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Might even just hook it onto a keg in my kegerator and pour a few pots this weekend actually, rather than wait as the next camping trip I'll go on won't be soon.
> 
> .
> 
> I've also asked about bulk pricing and details from the supplier


Thanks, look forward to both and appreciate. On BB list as well if all ok.
Cheers


----------



## Chridech (15/2/16)

CO2 Cartridge regulator arrived in the post today. Sodastream adapter is aluminium rather than steel but fits fine. Will report back after I try to carb up a 9.5L Corny with this set up. Will need a hose rather than hanging the soda stream off the disconnect. The reg itself looks to be a quality build.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/2/16)

Hells yeah, Chridech!!
Thanks for the report.
Where did you get the Sodastream adapter from? Was it part of the reg kit, or did you have to order it separately?

PS: personally i prefer having the reg & bottle attached via a hose, and separate to the keg. Looks much classier than these "totes amazeballs" hipsters with their tiny bottles sticking out of the side of their keg. h34r: :lol:


----------



## Chridech (15/2/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Hells yeah, Chridech!!
> Thanks for the report.
> Where did you get the Sodastream adapter from? Was it part of the reg kit, or did you have to order it separately?
> 
> PS: personally i prefer having the reg & bottle attached via a hose, and separate to the keg. Looks much classier than these "totes amazeballs" hipsters with their tiny bottles sticking out of the side of their keg. h34r: :lol:


The adapter came with the reg as did a couple of other adapters! Good value. Yep, keep those bottles tucked away.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/2/16)

Fantastic! That just made my day. (i'm easily pleased)

Totes onboard for a BB!! 
:lol:

Hey DJ, any word back from that seller on whether there's any chance of a BB discount?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/2/16)

Chridech said:


> CO2 Cartridge regulator arrived in the post today. Sodastream adapter is aluminium rather than steel but fits fine. Will report back after I try to carb up a 9.5L Corny with this set up. Will need a hose rather than hanging the soda stream off the disconnect. The reg itself looks to be a quality build.





Chridech said:


> The adapter came with the reg as did a couple of other adapters! Good value. Yep, keep those bottles tucked away.



AMAZEBALLS!!!! Thanks for posting that! Interesting though as the seller said that adaptor wouldn't work with sodastream as they have a proprietary thread. So you haven't thread taped the thread up to make it seal or anything it just went on like a charm?





technobabble66 said:


> Fantastic! That just made my day. (i'm easily pleased)
> 
> Totes onboard for a BB!!
> :lol:
> ...


I did hear back, looking about $70each as base price for the reg and adaptors + shipping etc (which would depend on numbers and how we end up shipping whether to one central point and on-shipped or have the seller send them out to everyone?

It doesn't sound like a massive saving by time we stuff about with shipping etc so perhaps the alternative is just for everyone to buy direct at the listed price?


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> AMAZEBALLS!!!! Thanks for posting that! Interesting though as the seller said that adaptor wouldn't work with sodastream as they have a proprietary thread. So you haven't thread taped the thread up to make it seal or anything it just went on like a charm?
> ...
> 
> I did hear back, looking about $70each as base price for the reg and adaptors + shipping etc (which would depend on numbers and how we end up shipping whether to one central point and on-shipped or have the seller send them out to everyone?
> ...


Aah - hasn't been pressure tested yet. So maybe we need to wait until the SS connector has been tested and left to sit under pressure to see if there's any leakage. So I'll keep the champagne on ice till then. 

$70's not a worthwhile saving?!? That's down from $99 - assuming I'm reading correctly and includes postage. 30% discount - Sounds great to me!! Admittedly the postage/pickup thing will be a major hurdle that might bring this undone. 
Roughly how many needed to be bought to get that deal?
If it's not too many, eg:10, then maybe we could organize a couple of mini purchases?
Still worth pursuing I reckon. 
Do you still want another one DJ, or are you out now?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/2/16)

I've asked for the details, but I assume it's not including shipping. So potentially only $15 saving less shipping and additional on shipping cost. I don't need another one but I'm happy to arrange the buy if it goes ahead (unless ere are objections)?


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/16)

Bugger. Only $15 [emoji53]

No objections ere guv'nor!

Though, yeah, for $15 it may quickly become too difficult or time consuming to make it worthwhile to organize.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/2/16)

Will report back once I hear back


----------



## Coldspace (16/2/16)

So, can you screw this reg onto a 400grm soda stream direct or via soda stream adapter and does this come with the adapter ?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/2/16)

Short answer is, we're not 100% sure yet mate. Chridech will need to confirm if his is leak tight with the adaptor. It comes with an adaptor that is for "Paintball SS cylinders". Looks like this is what Chridech used as per his photo above.


----------



## Coldspace (16/2/16)

Ok , thanks mate. 
I'll order one anyway as the 16 grm bulbs are cheap on ebay now . 
Cheers


----------



## Chridech (16/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Short answer is, we're not 100% sure yet mate. Chridech will need to confirm if his is leak tight with the adaptor. It comes with an adaptor that is for "Paintball SS cylinders". Looks like this is what Chridech used as per his photo above.


SODA STREAM BOTTLES 

I'm sorry brewers but I have lead you astray. DJ L3ThAL is right to be circumspect. The thread for the included adapter (for paintball cartridges DJ says) does fit the top of a Sodastream bottle but it is too deep to press the release valve on the top. Therefore no gas. Sorry to get your hopes up Technobabble66 and Coldspace. Will have to find another suitable adapter elsewhere.


----------



## Coldspace (16/2/16)

Pity, as that would make one hell of a turn key system.

I'll order one anyway to use with 16 grm bottles.

Cheers for the replies and pm's


----------



## Coldspace (17/2/16)

Pity it doesn't come with adapter to allow it to screw onto normal co2 bottle. That way we would have a spare reg, could be used with 1 and 2 kg bottles and with the common soda stream adapter would easily retrofit onto a soda stream bottle.

Anyway , worlds not that perfect lol


----------



## technobabble66 (17/2/16)

Chridech said:


> SODA STREAM BOTTLES
> 
> I'm sorry brewers but I have lead you astray. DJ L3ThAL is right to be circumspect. The thread for the included adapter (for paintball cartridges DJ says) does fit the top of a Sodastream bottle but it is too deep to press the release valve on the top. Therefore no gas. Sorry to get your hopes up Technobabble66 and Coldspace. Will have to find another suitable adapter elsewhere.


FFFFAAAAARRRRRKKKKKK.
Bugger bugger bugger.
Ah well. Still looks like the best mini reg there is. Just gotta find the correct adaptor...

There's no chance we could adapt the adaptor to work on the SS valve??

Thanks for doing that research and posting it, Chridech. Most appreciated!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/2/16)

The seller made one comment that he has a couple Sodastream adaptors he has been meaning to trial out. So if you are buying one now, perhaps ask for that adaptor and report back. He may get these adaptors in and start including them in future (unknown time frame for this though).


----------



## technobabble66 (17/2/16)

So do you think it's running an EOI, or just go with it individually? There's about 9 of us interested in this thread, but I think some might be interstate. 

What's the threshold we need to hit to get a BB discount?


----------



## Mardoo (17/2/16)

If you put out an actual EOI thread you'd likely get more people. If the seller can handle shipping it'll be much easier for whoever is doing the BB.


----------



## Grott (17/2/16)

Agree with shipping as I'm in SA. Out of interest should you be putting a non return valve between the gauge and keg to protect the gauge?


----------



## technobabble66 (17/2/16)

Okey dokey. 
DJ do you want to follow thru with organizing the BB and start the EOI thread, or have you had 2nd thoughts on this given you already have yours?
Apologies for being a pushy bastard, I just need/want to get my hand on one by the end of April at the latest. 

Also, forgive my ignorance, but what would be the main pros & cons between getting this mini reg as opposed to a typical double-gauge regulator, like the KK Mk2 regs, for someone like me who is looking to get their 1st regulator (to run off SS bottles)??

I like the compact & convenient nature of this one but is there a significant sacrifice of some functionality I should be aware of? 
(I know either way I'll have to get a $22 SS adaptor attachment).


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/2/16)

I don't mind mate, I'm waiting on a response from seller re shipping details, he never mentioned quantities but I suggested 10+ I think. So if someone who is actually buying one for themselves this time wants to run the buy and save me the work that'd be fantastic, but I don't wanna get the hype up only to say no, so happy to see it through for AHB if no one wants to run it. But either way I think the buys viability is still subject to the finer shipping details and logistics that the seller had in mind and I won't know that until he replies.

As for difference with a normal regulator, diaphragm and orifice would naturally be smaller, so you have less force to control the pressure. Pragmatically this means when you set the pressure to a set pressure the actual control at flow can vary somewhat. For dispensing or carbonating a keg this should be negligible as the flow is relatively "steady state". But for say purging an empty keg up to pressure it could vary, but at same time the flow rate may also be less due to a smaller orifice... Probably not a problem at the flows we use for homebrew so I can't see any issues/downsides. Biggest downside would be no check valve and being closer to the keg so higher risk of liquid getting in as mentioned by grott. Personally I'll just be burping the majority of the pressure on any keg I connect this on prior, rather than stuffing about with a check valve.


This $22 SS adaptor, is this a soda stream to standard thread type adaptor?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/16)

Cool I've heard back. No quantities are mentioned so I assume if we get 10 or more were on for a bulk deal, it doesn't sound like he minds as long as it is more than a few units 

So... Two options:

1. $70 each including shipping to one location (ie. My place) for local pickup or me to on-ship to you (extra cost)

2. $80 each including shipping directly to your door (supplier will handle this).

I'm thinking Option 2 sounds pretty good as simplifies the logistics, having said that he may be happy to so do all the interstate guys for $80 and the VICs who can get to me for $70, given the weight I think postage would be about $7-10 anyway within VIC.

Thoughts? Shall I start an EOI thread?


----------



## Grott (18/2/16)

Good one and thanks for your efforts, $80 including postage for here in SA is a top deal. Will wait on next step but perhaps interstaters can deal direct with a code like AHB or your site name so he knows its in relation to your dealings?
Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/16)

Start that baby up!!!

Option 2 sounds the best, mainly for ease, but I reckon it'll work out to be the same price for those interstaters anyway. If we can get $70 to your door (if you're keen to do that) and the Vic's are happy for a pickup option then even better. I suspect maybe we just go with $80 flat to each person's door. Maybe get every vic to mention if they're happy to pickup - I'd guess anyone in the SE would prefer delivery. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/16)

Hey Deej, Actually, the more I think about it the more I'd be inclined to just go with the flat $80 to the door. I feel a bit bad that you're lumped with running the BB when you're not even looking to buy one of these. I'd step up myself but my work hours are unpredictable and all over the place so I'd have doubts I'd be any good as a pickup. 
So maybe simplify everything and just do the $80 delivery. 

Do you want me to step in and run the BB from here on, given I'm buying one. Or do you think it'll be a bit tricky introducing another person to the seller?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/16)

I think the whole idea of this BB was to complete the purchase off evilbay, he's likely passing on the savings of sale fees from evilbay. So think it would be a PayPal or bank transfer type payment and dealings over email.

Techno happy for you to arrange mate, appreciate the offer as yeah I've already got mine (for $100, doh!), don't think he would have any problems as long as he gets the sales. Agree the $80 is a good deal and no shipping hassle, should make for a speedy bulk buy.

Ive asked him for the email and whether PayPal or bank transfer is preferred so will pass on to you and let him know once he comes back


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/16)

Yep. PM me when another duck or two are lined up. [emoji106]


----------



## Coldspace (18/2/16)

Spewing , I ordered mine last nite lol.
Anyway

Let's all work out if there's away to screw this thin onto a soda stream setup properly.


----------



## BDC (18/2/16)

I'm very interested in getting in on this. I was about to pull the trigger on a KK one when I saw this thread. I'll see if I can get an update from KK on their 'new / improved' version and pricing. Perhaps it's the same product rebadged...?


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/16)

You Eeediot!!

Agree - gotta break down this SS issue. 

Hey Cridech, could you (or DJ) take a pic or 2 of the inside of the adaptor you used to fit the SS bottle? 
Is there anything like a valve depressor we could alter?
Otherwise we might need to concede to buy the $22 SS adaptor off eBay. (Does it attach to the same thread as is in this reg??)


----------



## Coldspace (18/2/16)

Yeah, couldn't wait.
Got to have my toys,
Wife spends this on her hair every month.
So , I'll build my portable set up lol.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/2/16)

The chrome part goes into the reg and the alloy part to the ss cylinder. The chrome bit is the part you get two of (one for 16 gram and one for the larger gram bulbs). There's some sort of pin or stub that activates the ss bottle. They must be a spring/pressure close type valve on the paintball ss cylinders?


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> .... They must be a spring/pressure close type valve on the paintball ss cylinders?


Cheers for that.

Yep - i assume the paintball cylinder valve must be be the same system as the SS cylinder valve, only more shallow. Some of the SS adapters i've seen have a centre pin you can adjust (i.e.: wind out/down) by using an Allen key - so you can use them for either paintball or SS cylinders i guess. That's why i was wondering what the inside of these adaptors looked like - to see if they might've had a similar system that could easily be adjusted, or something like that which we could easily modify.

Got a pic of the other end of that adapter there, DJ? Or does it look like you can adjust anything with an Allen key, etc?


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/16)

Just had a closer look - it looks like that centre pin is fixed. Bugger.

I wonder if we could do something as simple as putting some kind of (steel) metallic small object in between the adaptor and the cylinder as you screw it on - basically so it is sufficient to depress the valve?
Like maybe just fit a little bit of metal tube over the end of that pin there, so it's enough to depress the valve?


----------



## Chridech (19/2/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Just had a closer look - it looks like that centre pin is fixed. Bugger.
> 
> I wonder if we could do something as simple as putting some kind of (steel) metallic small object in between the adaptor and the cylinder as you screw it on - basically so it is sufficient to depress the valve?
> Like maybe just fit a little bit of metal tube over the end of that pin there, so it's enough to depress the valve?


Technobabble the paintball adapter is definitely not adjustable. I like your idea of a ghetto adapter for the adapter but I suspect it would be pretty tricky to get it right. I'll have a play around with it this weekend.

But anyway I've ordered this adapter which is adjustable and is said to fit any SS cylinder ( apparently there are new and old versions). $22 delivered isn't going to break the bank and I'm looking for redemption after my gaf earlier in the week.

http://r.ebay.com/8h6fiG


I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## Black n Tan (19/2/16)

Chridech said:


> Technobabble the paintball adapter is definitely not adjustable. I like your idea of a ghetto adapter for the adapter but I suspect it would be pretty tricky to get it right. I'll have a play around with it this weekend.
> 
> But anyway I've ordered this adapter which is adjustable and is said to fit any SS cylinder ( apparently there are new and old versions). $22 delivered isn't going to break the bank and I'm looking for redemption after my gaf earlier in the week.
> 
> ...


This looks to be a type 30 to soda stream adapter, which allows soda stream bottles to be used with standard CO2 regs. The problem is the leland reg and the Chinese knock-off does not have a type 30 fitting but a 5/8 fitting. If you find a 5/8 to soda stream adapter or 5/8 to type 30 adapter I am all ears. As I said earlier I got a quote from Gascon for $105 plus freight to make this adapter, although a bulk order may well be cheaper??


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/16)

I know a few places with CNC machines and lathes that could potentially turn a few of these if we provided exact specs/threads. Is the soda stream thread etc known dimensions?


----------



## Black n Tan (19/2/16)

I think the soda stream option would be more difficult because you really need the adjustable pin to cope with a range of soda stream bottles. It may be simpler to make a type 30 to 5/8 adapter and then purchase the type 30 to soda stream adapter with adjustable pin for those who wish to use it with a soda stream bottle.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/2/16)

Forgive my ignorance but how different is 5/8 to Type 30. I know this is gas and not liquid, but could enough of the trusty plumbers tape make up the difference?

Fwiw, (as I think BnT outlined) the Australian SS bottles have a US CGA320 type thread, which I believe is the same as Australian Type 30 thread. 

I thought Cridech got the paintball adaptor to fit the SS bottle (minus release pin though)??


----------



## Black n Tan (19/2/16)

I think this photo illustrates the difference between the type 30 standard CO2 fitting (left) and 5/8 leland fitting (right). The leland reg is really aimed at a small portable CO2 cylinder.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/2/16)

Erm ... yeah, ... bit of a difference!! :lol:

So wtf was going on in post#25??
It really looks like the SS bottle fits nicely into the paintball adaptor. So how's that work??


----------



## Black n Tan (19/2/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how different is 5/8 to Type 30. I know this is gas and not liquid, but could enough of the trusty plumbers tape make up the difference?
> 
> Fwiw, (as I think BnT outlined) the Australian SS bottles have a US CGA320 type thread, which I believe is the same as Australian Type 30 thread.
> 
> I thought Cridech got the paintball adaptor to fit the SS bottle (minus release pin though)??


US CGA320 is the paint ball fitting and is not the same as the Australian type 30 fitting. 



technobabble66 said:


> Erm ... yeah, ... bit of a difference!! :lol:
> 
> So wtf was going on in post#25??
> It really looks like the SS bottle fits nicely into the paintball adaptor. So how's that work??


It would appear in post#25 that this he is using the US CGA320 (paint ball) fitting to connect to a soda stream bottle, but remember it does not push release the pin to release gas so it is useless. The soda stream fitting is proprietary. 

So type 30 (Aus CO2) is different to CGA320 ( US paint ball) is different to soda stream (proprietary) is different to 5/8 (leland CO2). That is why I would suggest getting a type 30 to 5/8 fitting made, then people can use it with a normal Australian CO2 bottle and/or purchase a type 30 to soda stream adapter (with adjustable pin from eBay) if they want to use a soda stream bottle.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/16)

http://www.boc.com.au/shop/en/au-boc-industrial-store/boc-inlet-stem---nut-105621-p-112

Would this work then use soda stream adaptor in the type 30 nut? I'm pretty sure the regulator body stem thread is 5/8". I can find out ;-)


----------



## Black n Tan (19/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> http://www.boc.com.au/shop/en/au-boc-industrial-store/boc-inlet-stem---nut-105621-p-112
> 
> Would this work then use soda stream adaptor in the type 30 nut? I'm pretty sure the regulator body stem thread is 5/8". I can find out ;-)


No idea I am afraid, but also need to be mindful of the thread type. The leland thread is 5/8-18 UNF. Getting out my depth.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/16)

Unfortunately the stem is 1/4" BSP.... Damn. I'll see what I can do about getting adaptor a turned but sounds like your idea to not incorporate the soda stream style into it would be best.

Update on things, seller is away until early next week so will email me then to get the ball rolling and I'll pass him over to techno to get the bulk buy going. Good times


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/16)

Oh and he prefers a bank transfer...


----------



## technobabble66 (19/2/16)

Quick qualifier: I need to work out how to get around this SS issue. 
Basically if we can't, or if it's going to cost a fair chunk, I'll be better off sucking it up and getting a regular boring regulator. In which case I'll not be involved in a BB. 
Apologies for (maybe) throwing a spanner in the works, but I need to be pragmatic (esp as I think I can get a normal reg for ~$50). [emoji53]


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/2/16)

If the paintball will screw onto the SS, why not drill straigjt through where the post is and thread it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/16)

Tap and die set would probably cost more than getting a few bespoke adaptors made though wouldnt it?


----------



## BDC (19/2/16)

This looks promising (and cheap) if you're happy with a solution solely for the disposable cartridges.

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32272464542.html

The ad even brags about being leak free.

It's for an aquarium by can't see any reason this wouldn't work on a keg...?


----------



## technobabble66 (19/2/16)

That's back to the original issue. There're heaps of cheap regs out there. The trick is finding a good one that's not going to pack it in after a few uses or leak out a bulb over a few hours. The Leland (or Leland clone) seems to be of a higher quality. Hence this BB thread to try to get a more expensive but higher quality reg at a cheaper price. 
Assuming it fits all the required bulbs/bottles of course [emoji6]
Always good to keep hunting for a bargain, but no cigar this time, I believe. [emoji41]


----------



## Chridech (20/2/16)

Black n Tan said:


> This looks to be a type 30 to soda stream adapter, which allows soda stream bottles to be used with standard CO2 regs. The problem is the leland reg and the Chinese knock-off does not have a type 30 fitting but a 5/8 fitting. If you find a 5/8 to soda stream adapter or 5/8 to type 30 adapter I am all ears. As I said earlier I got a quote from Gascon for $105 plus freight to make this adapter, although a bulk order may well be cheaper??


Oh Crap. Thanks Black N Tan for the info. No more posting from me until I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mardoo (20/2/16)

Might make one in the States. Sodastream does sell there. Maybe try some of the US brewing sites, Morebeer and Northern Brewer come to mind.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/2/16)

Different threads on the SS bottles. Australia is the only country still using a standard thread. All the others use a wide-spaced thread. 
So you've always gotta check which SS bottle the adaptor is meant to fit.


----------



## BDC (20/2/16)

Look familiar anyone?
http://m.alibaba.com/product/60221057266/Draft-Beer-co2-regulator-coffe-regulator.html#

And here is one with a sodastream attachment:
http://m.alibaba.com/product/60163535652/Soda-stream-co2-regulator-co2-regulator.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.55.zbkLiq

MOQ is 100 but max price is US$20.

I reckon it's exactly the same unit as on FleaBay. Thoughts?


----------



## BDC (20/2/16)

While we're at it - sodastream style food grade co2 bottles for US$12 max - MOQ 200

http://m.alibaba.com/product/60401063661/High-Quality-CE-Eurpean-Australian-standard.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.5.QxfOiP

Shipping ???


----------



## BDC (20/2/16)

For some strange reason the alibaba links don't work on my phone. Just search for "Soda stream mini co2 regulator" to find it if you have trouble too. It's the third one down when I search


----------



## BDC (20/2/16)

For the soda stream bottles search for "425g co2 Australian". It's the first that comes up for me.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/2/16)

By time you factor shipping and exchange rate, its good to know the Aus price isnt an outright rip off.

What did you search to find the one with the adaptor?


----------



## BDC (20/2/16)

These link should work for all:
Sodastream: http://noursun.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-802410160/Regulator_for_soda_stream.html
Just 16g bulbs: http://noursun.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-802388941/Regulator_for_home_brew.html

If you look at the pics for any of the Soda Stream ones they have an adapter with them. Not sure whether this goes from the 16g bulbs to a sodastream or other. I'm contacting the seller to ask some questions and this will be one of them. I'll post back when I have a reply.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/2/16)

The thread on those regs in BDCs links are for the international SS bottles. The Aussie SS bottles use a different gauge thread. 
May not be an issue to sort it out with the supplier, but it's another hurdle. 

... Oh, and finding a home for 100 of them...


----------



## BDC (21/2/16)

Thanks technobabble - I'm a newbie to the kegging scene.

FYI I started up a new thread here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89930-sodastream-hack-for-mini-regulator/

I may have found a universal solution to the problem... but I'm sleep deprived and on heavy painkillers at the moment due to a freshly broken foot so I could be way off. I wouldn't be surprised.... I'd be more surprised if no-one had thought of it before.

BDC


----------



## Coldspace (22/2/16)

Hey guys,
Don't know about your mini leland copy co2 regs performance , but either I'm doing something wrong or it's a faulty unit I received today.

It's not working any better than the keg king or others around that I have tried but taken back to the shop because if leaks etc.
This unit doesn't leak , but you can't get an accurate pressure hold on a 9 ltr keg. When I take the charger off I can dial in 5-7 psi and it holds ok. When you depress the pin on the disconnect it drops back then goes back up to anywhere between 5 psi and 10 psi. So it can't hold any accuracy . If you leave it on the keg, because the flow rate is so miniscule it's so hard to maintain either enough pressure or to much.
So you are best to click it on wait 2 mins for it to put enough pressure in the keg to start pouring then un click it otherwise it will over pressurise for the next glass 10 mins later.
A real pain in the arse compared to my soda stream 400grm with a proper reg via adapter which I have been using past year with great success .

I was hoping this thing would work similar and be more compact , but after playing around with 4 schooners sarvo, it went through 2 16 grm bulbs. A real costly system, much better going back to a proper soda stream and reg set up. At least that had more flow and recovery.

Unless someone can educate me on how to use this with out constant playing around with it with each glass then it will become another paper weight and I'll just lug my soda stream set up around.

16 grm bulbs just don't have enough grunt for kegs, or flow, probally be ok for a growler /drafto type set up. But into 3/4 filled kegs or less then no go. 

Back to drawing board to find out how to use Aussie soda sterna onto this reg.

Cheers


----------



## Coldspace (22/2/16)

Maybe I just need to be more patient with it and recovery. I'll have to play with it abit more another night but I've got no more bulbs left.

I ordered 30 bulbs from a mob on evil bay which arrived today, but they sent un threaded bulbs even though the ad stated threaded. So I have emailed them today via the ebay site for a refund.

At least I got my other gas set ups tonite for a couple of lagers lol.


----------



## Coldspace (22/2/16)

I think I may have relised my prob. I initially poured 3 schooners for me and 2 mates sarvo, by the 2 nd pour it was slowing down to a trickle so I upped the pressure a little instead of waiting for a minute or so for it to recover art such low pressure .

By the time we went back and poured again we got too much flow so I adjusted down a little and purged a little off the keg so we can all grab 3 more glasses.
Then the 3 rd glass stopped pouring, so we upped the pressure a little .

I think using these systems are going to be ok for a couple of glasses every 5 mins or so but any more flow rate needed then a bigger reg and bottle will be required for the keg recovery etc such as at a busy party.

I also think, especially if running a higher carb beer such as a lager, then using a Pluto gun with a mtr of hose is a much better option than a tap mounted on a disconnect, otherwise any higher pressure than 4 psi is going to cause foaming issues with the tap.

These regs seem to run best at around 10 psi, so Pluto gun is the option.

Going to play more later in week when I get more bulbs.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/2/16)

Mate have a quick google on how a regulator works. Essentially what you described with dialling a set pressure then "opening" it up by depressing the pin is full regulator flow. The way it gets flow is by the pressure dropping. The regulator wont flow if the pressure is equal to its set point.

Sounds like you are playing with the set pressure instead of finding the right set pressure and ignoring it, letting the regulator do its thing. As it dispenses a beer sure the pressure on the regulator outlet will drop as it tries to fill the void you create from beer flow. But soon after it will catch back up. Shouldn't materially affect the beer flow etc. Try a set and forget approach and report back, I'm thinking you'll see it does function as intended. Happy to be corrected of course 

Side note am working through options with supplier, wont have much back for a week or so. Will report back then!


----------



## Coldspace (22/2/16)

I think your right. Just set a forget is prob best. I fiddle too much 

Also do you think a flow control tap on a disconnect would solve the issue on my portable set up with carb up lagers?
Instead of lugging a Pluto gun with hose.

Be keen to here if the supplier can supply adapter for the soda stream bottles

Cheers mate


----------



## Coldspace (29/2/16)

Hey guys,

How have you found these regs to work with the threaded16 grm cartridges out there?

Mine has been tested with 3 keg king ones ok, pierced the bulb ok but on the weekend it failed to pierce a 4 th keg king cartridge?

I had a 30 pack of food grade cartridges arrive today from ezy whip and it fails to pierce these ones. You wind them up fast and hard but the stop on the bottle before it pierces. So these cartridges are no good . I am waiting till tommoz to go and try the ones from my local bike shop. Hopefully it pierces them. I know the bike ones go ok into the cheaper keg king mini regs as I've used them before.

I think either the tolerance of these adapters is just too fine, or these cartridges are no good.I'll try more experiements tomm with various other 16 grm ones from the bike shop as well as taking these cartridges down to my local brew shop and trying them on other charging gear they sell there.

These ezy whip ones are about 2 threads shorter than the keg king ones maybe that's the issue?..

I've started another thread with photos on this issue.

Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/3/16)

No issues with my fine whip bulbs its pierced them all thus far. Good info if there are incompatible brands...

Also seller is still currently MIA so I'm still patiently waiting for next contact.


----------



## Coldspace (1/3/16)

Ok, my bad. Lol.

These shorter shaft ezy whip bulbs do work.

What happened is when I changed over the adapter from the 75 grm to 16 grm the silicone seal stayed in the reg and so when the other adapter went in it was a double up seal. 

This then worked ok with the slightly longer keg king bulb but the short ezy whip bulb it didn't .
Easy mistake and then when 1 bulb works and the other doesn't it's not something that you would think of unless you pull the adapter off.

I pulled the adapter off, and discovered the second oring. Removed it and presto works a treat.

Got to stop playing with gear and posting while drinking lol.


----------



## Coldspace (1/3/16)

Btw guys,

Now I'm sure ezy wip bulbs work

You can get a 100 pack delivered for $78 bucks on evil bay. ( 4.87 cents a gram)

This makes the cost per gram of gas about the same as the $19 bigw charge me for change overs soda stream. (4.75 cents a gram)

So I'll stick with the 16 gram bulbs now. For compactness.


----------

